# Need Dog Training tips?



## Tyler Jones (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Labrador retriever (2 yr) while on a walk he pulls his leash very strongly and run behind every small thing like Frog whenever he saw them I don’t know whether he pretend to eat them or he can actually eat it although I always stop him doing that. can anyone suggest me what can I do regarding these two problems


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tyler, please introduce yourself here: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/ tell us a little bit about yourself. 

Also, as you will see, as you read the board and it's varying threads, this is a working dog forum. We don't really cater to a lot of pet questions, as there are forums that are better suited for the pet crowd. Take a look around, you'll see what I mean.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Tyler, please introduce yourself here: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/ tell us a little bit about yourself.
> 
> Also, as you will see, as you read the board and it's varying threads, this is a working dog forum. We don't really cater to a lot of pet questions, as there are forums that are better suited for the pet crowd. Take a look around, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> DFrost


 But it seems to be going that way. WORKING DOG FORUM!


----------

